# You Scallopers Be Careful



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2022)

https://www.wctv.tv/2022/06/30/shark-attack-reported-taylor-county-girl-suffered-serious-injuries/


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2022)

Ya...
I've seen a couple good bulls on the flats.


----------



## 1982ace (Jun 30, 2022)

just saw that. Not what you want to hear when you’re about to leave to go down there. Hopefully the young lady pulls through ok. Praying so.


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)

I haven't put a boat in there since, but watching the length of some that swam by the boat as we gutted trout in the 70s made me wonder how they got in that shallow water.  I swear we saw some almost as long as the boat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

4HAND said:


> https://www.wctv.tv/2022/06/30/shark-attack-reported-taylor-county-girl-suffered-serious-injuries/


We want some. Could you go get them for so.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> We want some. Could you go get them for so.


Sure. I'll even clean them & bring them to you........ this fall. We'll cook & eat them for supper before we go hunting!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Sure. I'll even clean them & bring them to you........ this fall. We'll cook & eat them for supper before we go hunting!


U think we may kill a deer ? That would be cool ?


----------



## specialk (Jun 30, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> We want some. Could you go get them for so.



Publix has them behind glass doors....no sharks, but you might have to dodge bullets in the parking lot...


----------



## jmac7469 (Jun 30, 2022)

Im far more worried about idiots running other boats that clearly break countless laws everyday of scallop season than I am sharks. Hope the girl recovers fully.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2022)

Part of why I stay in the boat. See people often cleaning their scallops in the boat while lots of others are nearby in the water. Always thought that was a bad idea. Kinda like swimming in chum.


----------



## antharper (Jul 1, 2022)

Terrible ! Pray she recovers


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 1, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Part of why I stay in the boat. See people often cleaning their scallops in the boat while lots of others are nearby in the water. Always thought that was a bad idea. Kinda like swimming in chum.



I've seen sharks in 4' of water almost as big as your boat.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 1, 2022)

4HAND said:


> https://www.wctv.tv/2022/06/30/shark-attack-reported-taylor-county-girl-suffered-serious-injuries/



Wow!! Guess would be bull. They are nasty!

Lost a leg, but expected to recover.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I've seen sharks in 4' of water almost as big as your boat.


In all fairness my boat is small. 
?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 1, 2022)

slow motion said:


> In all fairness my boat is small.
> ?



Headed to Ecofina Tuesday for a week or three.

Fish have to eat even in the summer.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 1, 2022)

She's awake and in good spirits, so hopefully she doesn't lose the leg .


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 1, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> She's awake and in good spirits, so hopefully she doesn't lose the leg .



Good to hear.
I have a question I hope is taken in the informational spirit it is intended:
What was the age of the girl and her menstrual awareness?
I grew up in central Florida and girls were taught early about things that might not be a good idea in saltwater.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Worry more about lightening strikes and other boaters.  I've been coming to Steinhatchee since 2000 and this is the first time I've heard of a serious encounter. Not that it can't happen 10 more times tomorrow.  She was 5 feet deep which is about 2 feet deeper than I've ever put the power pole down to scallop.  Praying that she makes a full recovery.  BTW, the scallops are thick north of the river if you're going out of Steinhatchee !!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2022)

Bulls will come up on bonefish flats.  I was talking to an offshore fisherman today and he's never seen as many bull sharks as he's seen off the Georgia coast as he's seen this summer.  They are nailing kings, dolphin, and bottom fish before he can get them to the boat.  Big ones.  He released an undersized cobia and it hardly got away from the boat before it was hit by the bulls.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2022)

Have they figured out if it was a bull or a tiger? Not that it matters. Sharks of all kinds are getting thick down along The Forgotten Coast. A lot worse than they used to be back in the late 60`s and 70`s. Ain`t no way I would scallop nowadays. Osearch has found out that a lot great whites come up into the shallows in the Gulf, more so than was ever realized. Still, I`d be more worried about bulls. 

I hope the young Lady has a full recovery.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 1, 2022)

To put it in perspective...it's the 1st "reported" shark attack in Taylor County...ever. So as in any other place, chances of a lightning strike or another boat running over you during scalloping is much higher. Lightning strike...an 11 yr old in Tampa Bay, yesterday.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 1, 2022)

RedHills said:


> To put it in perspective...it's the 1st "reported" shark attack in Taylor County...ever. So as in any other place, chances of a lightning strike or another boat running over you during scalloping is much higher. Lightning strike...an 11 yr old in Tampa Bay, yesterday.


I'd say the most likely thing would be getting run over by a boat, a shark is way way down my list of priorities while scalloping.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 1, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Good to hear.
> I have a question I hope is taken in the informational spirit it is intended:
> What was the age of the girl and her menstrual awareness?
> I grew up in central Florida and girls were taught early about things that might not be a good idea in saltwater.


She's 17.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Headed to Ecofina Tuesday for a week or three.
> 
> Fish have to eat even in the summer.


Just got down checked the boat and the birds that built the nest in my center console cup holder have rebuilt and now there's 3 eggs in it. Hate to do it but they have to go.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2022)

Wife moved the nest. Got my breakfast at Rocky's. Maybe she can find a scallop or two.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 2, 2022)

Was there yesterday we didn't have any issues. I think the key is don't get in the mass of boats and be off by yourself. All those people in one place really make the water murky, and sharks hunt in murky water.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 2, 2022)

I grew up on this coast. Shark bites are extremely rare.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2022)

Don't know if you can make it out in the pic. Little gator on the other side of the dock at the lighthouse channel.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 2, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Don't know if you can make it out in the pic. Little gator on the other side of the dock at the lighthouse channel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1161075


He was crossing the road the other day...and last year there was a grown gator hanging out around the dock!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 2, 2022)

A couple years ago I almost hit a gator floating around outside the stake line at st marks, thought it was log until I got close.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 3, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Good to hear.
> I have a question I hope is taken in the informational spirit it is intended:
> What was the age of the girl and her menstrual awareness?
> I grew up in central Florida and girls were taught early about things that might not be a good idea in saltwater.


Old wives tale. Exactly zero evidence to support it at all. The girl was 17, I believe. Her brother, a emt/firefighter, jumped in and pulled the shark off of jet. Then knew how to properly tourniquet a wound that bad.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 4, 2022)

The young lady is 17yo, from Leesburg, and she lost her leg. I have pics of her leg but don’t feel right putting them on a public forum. If you saw the pics, there would be not doubt that it would have to be removed.

The story as I heard it is she was in 5’ of water when she was attacked. He brother jumped in to save her and applied a tourniquet. He is an EMT and from the pic it would have had to have been done to save her life. I was also told it was a Tiger Shark about 9’ long.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 5, 2022)

I'll clear some things up here. She's from perry, her and my daughter grew up together. It was said to be a bull and her brother did beat it off and save her life. Description and style point to bull also.

He apparently tied her leg up so well, we  across the canal thought it was a tubing/boating accident when she was loaded up in the ambulance. She's in good spirits and upbeat, has a hosiptal room full of shark apparel/stuff.


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Jul 5, 2022)

I have spoken to 3 buddies that charter and they say last year and this year ALOT of sharks are being seen in the waters of the forgotten coast. Way more than in past years.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 6, 2022)

We get more fish are off than ever. It's the same on both sides of the FL coast. Since they closed fishing for most of the sharks, their population has exploded.


----------

